# Why is my hair falling out?



## Dragonfly (Nov 14, 2012)

This is the time of year when we all lose or shed hair - just like other mammals do.


----------



## shannonrober (Dec 5, 2012)

> I bought the silky sexy hair shampoo for thick/coarse hair and the it's a 10 miracle mask about 2 weeks ago.These products replaced the nexxus therappe shampoo and garnier fructis triple nutrition 3 minute undo treatment. I stopped using the nexxus shampoo cause it would tangle up my hair and i stopped using the garnier cause i was sick of waiting 30 minutes for a deep conditioner treatment. But using those products and my hair regimen, my hair was normal! Not dry and not too shiny. So i wanted to get shiny hair and i thought that the silky sexy hair shampoo and the it's a 10 conditioner would help. I thought wrong. The silky sexy hair stripped my hair, but made it look shiny. Then after i used that, i used the it's a 10 conditioner, and as i shampoo combed the conditioner into my hair, it was coming out in large amounts on the comb! I thought these products would condition my hair cause it looked soo shiny! This crap made my hair sooo dry and brittle looking now when i used a hair dryer! A few days after that i did deep conditioning treatments with the garnier fructis product again, and my hair is still falling out!Â In my regular hair reigmen after iÂ use the garnier fructis, i use a neutrogena conditioner that makes my hair feel sleek, but as soon as i wash it out it feels coarse and matted together. Why is this happening!? It did miracles on my hair before i had the silky sexy hair shampoo and the it's a 10 conditioner! I recently bought wen products, hoping it will save my hair. Why is my hair falling out?


Have low iron will make your hair fall out. Have your iron levels checked or just take an iron supplement.


----------



## Mss T (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry that your hair is coming out. Sometimes when you suddenly switch products, your hair reacts by falling out. Mine did the same after I changed from Pantene pro v relaxed and natural to herbal essence. I don't use either anymore. The only thing I can think of is to consult a licensed beautician/ hair dresser. Again I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## chrisgale200 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think its diet and ur daily routine that makes a difference.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 8, 2012)

This could be happening for a lot of reasons but no matter what it's scary. Have you had any health changes? Pregnancy, a new baby, menopause, new medications, diabetes, etc?  Have you recently colored, permed or relaxed your hair? Have you started using more heating products to style? Using too many products or too harsh of products on your hair could be stripping it like crazy and weakening it so much that its falling out.

If you aren't doing any of these I recommend visiting the doctor if it continues. It can also be a sign of something going on internally. So I would just go get the once over from the doc, tell him/her your concerns and let them do a little testing.

Edit: It could also be allergy related. Have you had a reaction to any particular product?


----------



## sallyjoseph (Dec 10, 2012)

There are actually two types of hair loss, scarring and non-scarring. I believe the proper diet and regular routine and your choice of sampoo is important.


----------

